# 𝗢𝗯𝗷𝗲𝗰𝘁𝗶𝘃𝗲 𝗣𝗲𝗿𝘀𝗼𝗻𝗮𝗹𝗶𝘁𝘆® 𝗢𝗣𝗦 𝗦𝘆𝘀𝘁𝗲𝗺 𝗣𝗲𝗿𝘀𝗼𝗻𝗮𝗹𝗶𝘁𝘆 𝗔𝗻𝗮𝗜𝘆𝘀𝗶𝘀 𝗜𝗱𝗲𝗻𝘁𝗶𝗳𝗶𝗲𝗿-𝗩𝗼𝗰𝗮𝗯𝘂𝗹𝗮𝗿𝘆[Poll]



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

*Objective Personality OPS Vocabulary[MBTI advanced]*
Source:Reddit ObjectivePersonality group









Objective Personality has a lot of vocabulary (original and redundant), so I figured I'd try to collect what I've gleaned from their youtube channel.

Corrections and additions welcome.


*Ingredients*

*Letters: N/S, F/T*
The kind of data a type prefers to consider

*N:* abstract / ideas
*S:* concrete / facts
*F:* personal / values
*T:* impersonal / reasons
(F/T: personal/impersonal in the sense that F tends to take emotional impact into account more than T does.)

N and S are *observer functions*.
F and T are *decider functions*.


*Letter Pairs:* NF/ST, NT/SF

*NF:* Hippie
*ST:* Reporter
*NT:* Nerdy
*SF:* Popularity
*Needs:* Oe/Oi, De/Di
The goals a type tends to have with its data

*Oe:* gathering data
*Oi:* organizing data
*De:* relevance to tribe
*Di:* relevance to self
Oe and Oi are *observer needs*.
De and Di are *decider needs*.
Objective Personality Part 2 with Dave Powers | Type Talks E38

*Animals:* P/S, B/C
Pairs of needs, more closely describing their interactions

*OeDe:* P – Play (showing off, action)
*OiDi:* S – Sleep (introspecting, processing)
*OiDe:* B – Blast (teaching, controlling)
*OeDi:* C – Consume (learning, adapting)
P and S are *energy animals*.
B and C are *information animals*.



*Functions:* Ne/Si, Se/Ni; Fe/Ti, Te/Fi
Combinations of letters and needs.
Savior pairs (see below) are combinations of letter pairs and animals.


*Sexes:* F/M-S, F/M-De
Modalities describing how assertive or deferent a function attitude presents and relating to the type's learning style.

*FF:* Tester learning style
*MM:* Kinesthetic learning style
*FM:* Visual learning style
*MF:* Audio learning style
Se Vultology
Notes:

FM means feminine sensing, masculine tribe need.
F-S is the same as M-N, M-De the same as F-Di.


(deprecated) Dg vs. Ct = dog vs. cat energy = M-De vs. F-De
Ti Vultology Signals
*Unknown abbreviations:*

S/T vs. W/T
*Structure*

*Savior Functions*
The two preferred functions of a type – the ones it defaults to and relies on most frequently.
Each type has one *savior observer* and one *savior decider*.
Together the savior functions determine the type's *letter pair* and *first animal*.


*Demon Functions*
The two non-savior functions – the ones whose use and environments the type prefers to avoid.
Each type has one *demon observer* and one *demon decider*.


*Lead Function*
The savior function less balanced by its opposite demon (e.g. Di vs. De).
Types with lead decider are called *single deciders* or *double observers*.
Types with lead observer are called *single observers* or *double deciders*.


*Preferred Animals*
The first two animals in a type's animal stack.
Each type has one preferred energy animal (Play or Sleep) and one preferred information animal (Blast or Consume).
The needs associated with the savior functions determine the first animal.


*Double Activated Functions*
The two functions represented twice in the top three animals, i.e. the functions not associated with the type's last animal.
The other two functions are *single activated*.


*Information Dominant / Energy Dominant*
An *information dominant* type is one with both information animals in the top three, i.e. with an energy animal last.
An *energy dominant* type is one with both energy animals in the top three, i.e. with an information animal last.

You're either information balanced or energy Balanced.

Terms. Energy refers to the animals of which there are two energy animals. Play, expenind energy, and sleep, preserving energy. Play is doing work. Sleep is processing. Doing versus not doing. I like to use the analogy that sleep is the break pedal and that play is the gas pedal.

Information (Info) refers to the animals of which there are two information animals. Blast, teaching known information to the tribe, and consume, gathering new information for the self. Consume respects new info making it into their Di worldview. Blast respects taking known info and giving it to the tribe. Consume is reading sources. Blast is a TedTalk. I use the analogy that consume is filling that car with gas (Infomation) and blast is starting the car.

When something is last it is unbalanced. It's a big demon. Big swings in your life will come from whatever is last

When you are energy dominat it means you have Sleep and Play NOT LAST! This is the same as having Sleep and Play in the top 3 animals. Info dominant means you have Consume and blast NOT LAST! Same as having consume and blast in the top 3.

Important side note.

You can be info dominat and have an energy animal first/double acitvated. You can be an energy dominat and have an info dominat animal first.

These types are a weird mix of both. For example my type: Se-Ti, CP/S(B), is energy dominant. However I have a double activated savior info animal at the top, also I have an info function (Se) as my first function. So that means I'll be doing info type things ALL the time. But the flip side of that means I'll be SUPER balanced with energy expenditure and energy preservation.

So therefore, the most "energy-like" types would be energy dom's with an energy animal first. SC/P(B) or PC/S(B) would be energy first on top of energy domiant.

For info's, a type like BS/C(P) would be super info dominant leaning on the side of teaching while a CP/B(S) would also be super info dominat, leaning on the side of learning

The difference between a CP/B(S) and a CP/S(B) is that the blast last person is super unbalanced with C and B. They will always consuming but never blasting. They're strengths will be the ability to easily go back and forth between expending and preserving energy. But the sleep last person, even though they are Consume first, they have that blast 3rd so they know how to take that consume and narrow it down for the tribe. Where they'll fuck up is the energy game. They'll be go go going with no breaks (sleep) whatsoever.

Energy Dom General anecdotes:

Energy dominats are more goofy. The extreme poles of play and sleep (the most extroverted and introverted animals) allow for some pretty hilarious encounters. It's that desire to WAKE SOMEONE UP in the middle of a nap. The extremes of going from sleep to play. Or play to sleep.

They also tend to be more conscious with preservation of energy (even if play savior or even first!) Because they can see both. One example of this is Elon Musk's vision to save humanity by preserving its energy and going to a new planet. I've seen some friends who were energy dominat big supporters of "Zero-waste" or preserving energy.

Info dom General Anecdote:

A little awkward. But great in conversation. But a little weird in movie dialogue. In movies info dominat directors will never leave you confused because they allow the characters to both learn (consume) and blast (talk). Therefore all the characters are in a constant dialogue. Which is good if you don't want to miss anything. But then it can get really awkward because it's either super boring or the dialogue doesnt leave anything out.

"Hello." "Hello." "My name is __." "Nice name. I like that name." "I also like that name. It was my grandpa's" "What was his name?" "It was __."

TLR;

Dominant should be rewritten as "Balanced". Info dominates are balanced with recieving info for the self and Teaching narrowed down known info to others. Energy dominant's are balanced with going over known info for the self and gathering new info with the tribe.

If you are an energy animal first AND energy dominat, you'll be seen as more energy conscious than an info animal first but still energy dominant. If you are an info animal first AND information dominant, you'll be seen as even MORE information conscious than an energy animal first but still energy dominant.

It's all referring to what's balanced and what's unbalanced.

*Miscellaneous Vocabulary*

*Jumper:* energy animal first
*Savior animal:* first animal
*Double activated animal:* animal associated with both double activated functions; opposite of last animal
*Low animals:* the third and last animals
*Demon animal:* interchangeably used as the last animal, a low animal, the opposite of the first animal

*IxxJ, ExxP Observer:* Can calmly use both reasons and values, not too much people-pleaser or self-centered, either very specialist or very generalist, likes to get more imformation

*IxxP, ExxJ Decider*: Can calmly see both realities and concepts, not too much generalist or specialist, either very people-pleaser or very self-centered, likes to be decisive


𝗙𝘂𝗻𝗰𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻 𝗣𝘂𝗿𝗽𝗼𝘀𝗲 𝗥𝗼𝗹𝗲:

*Ti, Fi Self:* Needs their deicsions to be aligned with their reasons/values

*Te, Fe Tribe:* Needs their decisions to be validated by others’ reasons/values

*Se, Ne Gather:* Generalist, likes to know a bit about everything, does not mean master of none

*Si, Ni Organize:* Specialist, likes to know a lot about one thing, does not mean close-minded


𝗙𝘂𝗻𝗰𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻 𝗣𝗿𝗼𝗰𝗲𝘀𝘀𝗲𝘀:
*Te, Ti Thinking:* Using impersonal reasoning

*Fe, Fi Feeling:* Using personal values

*Se, Si Sensing:* Getting the realities, discrete facts, practical

*Ne, Ni Intuiting:* Getting the possibilities, connections, conceptual


*Animal Stack:
Oe/De Play:* Spending energy, doing, energetic, may be fidgety, has to do something

*Oi/Di Sleep:* Preserving energy, calming down, placid, may be stagnant, easily sits still and does nothing

*Oe/Di Blast:* Giving known information to others

*Oi/De Consume:* Getting new information for yourself


*Sexual Modalities(unrelated to gender):

Masculine Savior:* Detailed memory, great at recalling details

*Feminine Savior:* Visual memory, great at recalling visual

*Masculine De:* More confident with tribe, moveable with self, pushy

*Feminine De:* More confident with self, moveable with tribe, agreeable


----------

